# 1965 GTO DipStick ... yes dipstick



## DAbraham (Apr 30, 2009)

1965 WT block .. The dipstick does not register any oil in the sump. When it is inserted, it feels as if it is hitting the splash shield in he oil pan instead of getting down into the sump. The dipsick measues 23" from the tip to the base of the collar that fits over the insertion tube. I see no part number on the dipstick. The engine is from an automatic but I have a Muncie 4 sp on it now. When I drain the oil pan, I get 5-qts out of the pan and oil pressure is normal. <* cue eerie music *> 
Where can I purchase the correct dipstick and what is the correct dimension?

Any and all help and suggestions are greatly appreciated. Thank You. 
DAbraham - Concord, NC [email protected]


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

A 1965 WT block is a stickshift block. It also holds 6 quarts, 7 with the filter. There are three sections to the tube that the dipsick slides into, and it can hang up on the lip of these. Be careful. I'll measure the dipstick in my '65 this weekend and get back to you. To me, it sounds like you're 2 quarts low on oil. Was this engine ever apart? If it was, and the oil tube was mis-installed (Hard to do and still bolt the windage tray up), that could be part of the problem. But again, 389's do NOT have a 5 quart capicity. They hold SIX quarts in the sump, and one in the filter.


----------



## theamcguy (Jan 14, 2005)

Let me explain the oil dipstick in the 1965 WT block. As the dipstick is put into the external tube on the block and pushed into the pan, it exits the external tube and is directed toward the windage tray. In order the go through the windage tray and get directed to the oil pan there is another tube that the dipstick must pass through. If this tube is missing then the dipstick follows its natural curve and stays above the windage tray and does not register an oil level. This sounds like your case.


----------



## DAbraham (Apr 30, 2009)

*Dipstick Dilema ..... Caution, Long Post ...*

Thank you to both you gentlemen for your FAST and informative responses. I have the shop manual for the 65 and it lists 5 Qts in the crankcase +1 for the filter. Some places do make a distinction between the 326 and 389, but I did not see any such distinction for the oil capacity. I will add a quart fothwith!! 

I built the car around '83 from two cars purchased for $550 from a local yard. One was wrapped around a tree, but had a good engine and the other had no engine and most of the front clip. I was able to make one roadworthy car out of that. The engine was from an automatic, but I added a close ratio muncie 4 speed I bought in Atlanta with a hurst on it, headers, 3" pipes, a decent cam, with every thing balanced, swapped the 2:56 automatic rear end for a 3:55 which I really think is a 3:73 but it wasn't offered in '65. 

Several years after the initial engine rebuild, I had a cracked piston and the second rebuild, I purchased a new set of '61 Pontiac pistons that were dished 0.160" on top to lower the compression a bit, because the REAL gas was no longer available. That ran very well, and not much power was lost. After reblance and completing the second rebuild, I drove it for several years then for various reasons, I did not drive it much and it sat in our garage for 14 years. When we sold the house and had to move, I made the car run again, but there are still a few things that I need to do. BUT, it does run well once it warms up and I don't remember that second tube in the oil sump. 

I'll add the additional oil to bring it up to the dipstick level and then see what happens. If that all goes well, I won't need to drop the pan. 
I'll let you know what happens ..

THANK YOU BOTH AGAIN ..... I am very grateful for folks like you guys that share your knowledge so willingly..... THANKS... 

Best Abe, Concord, NC


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

You're welcome, Abe. The AMC guy had a really good point about the guide tube going thru the windage tray. It's about 5 inhes long, curved, and without it, there's no way yur 'stick is going to reach the sump. Have fun with the car, and DRIVE it more!!! I've had mine since '82, and in the last 3 years have really started to drive it more and enjoy it again. Try it, you'll like it!!!


----------



## Chris Holabaugh (Jan 18, 2009)

The previous owner on my 65 GTO with a 455 in it had to take the engine out because the tube inside the oil pan that goes through the splash pan had fallen out and was done in the oil pan. This would then cause the same problem as stated before, that the dipstick would hit the splash pan. The big problem is that you have to remove the engine to fix this. Just make sure that who you have repare this fixes this so it would not happean again. You can put a dimple in the tube that goes into the block to hold it there.


----------



## DAbraham (Apr 30, 2009)

*'65 Dipstick saga continued ....*

OK == Back in country..... thanks to all of you that took time to offer your suggestions, information and solutions. I very much appreciate all of them. 
So now, to find the missing parts. I will look through all the pieces I have to reassemble all the body and interior parts. Right now there are pilot and co-pilot seats, there are no - door skins, headliner, rear seat, carpet, package shelf, console, glove box -- yes it is noisy inside. Most of the chrome is off of the body, but I have it all and perhaps extra pieces -- remember it is the composite of two cars or one and a half cars. 

Any suggestions on where I can find those missing dipstick tube parts? Year one? This web site? Are those part unique to the '65 GTO or can they be found on other 389 blocks? I don't see those parts in my shop manual. Perhaps I missed them. I also could find no illustrations of the dipstick assembly and tubes in the Ponticac GTO Restoration GUide - 1964-1970 by Zazarine & Roberts .. signed copy #79!! Curiously, on page 349, left column, 4th paragraph, they state that - "... Pontiac Service News Flash number ... and 65-53 (12-22-64) verified the oil capapcity on all V-8 engines should be five quarts - six quarts with a filter change. ... " Perhaps this bulletin was not intended to include the GTO version of the 389. 

Surgery in the morning and then back in business in a few days ... hopefully.... 

Best .... Abe - Concord, NC


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

ABE, You can use the dipstick components out of a 326 engine as well. Are you SURE yours is missing? It could just be mis-installed. There's really only one way the critical piece that attaches to the windage tray can go on. I'm not certain the 350-400 tubes are interchangeable. I wish I know for certain. Maybe call Butler Performance.....or someone who builds Pontiacs all day long....Rock & Roll Engineering, etc. They'll probably have the answer.


----------



## DAbraham (Apr 30, 2009)

*Dipstick dilemma nearing end ....*

Thank again! I'll check with the local yards here in the Concord/Charlotte, NC area for 326 engines and cars.... down this way, you just never know. I am out of comission for a few days... I went to the hospital for for routine knee repair and wound up being committed due a very low pulse scare .... 
I couldn't think of a better place for such a thing to happen.... in the Operating room, hooked up to all the right equimpment with 8 pairs of eyes watchig, 10 pairs of hands to help and probably 120 years of medical emergency experience at your side. 

thanks again ...Best,

Abe - Concord, NC


----------

